# Woodsons Spey HF Tx NS120



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Help needed Folks, please,
Just aquired another ex Lifeboat/Fishing Vessel HF AM Tx. Not a Coastal Radio one this time but a Woodsons "Spey". Late 60's era but still using almost identical 1950's Tx technology. But instead of 807's & QQV06-40's, thumping great TT22's(KT88's - with an attitude!) for PA's & Modulator.
Once again, I'm seeking technical info - manual or circuit diagram. Yes, I know that Woodsons are still opperating out of Aberdeen. But I also know that they had a big clear-out several years ago of anything that might help. I actually worked for them for a short while back in the early 80's, but even by then their Clippers & Speys were obsolete, just Sailor Radio Eq were supplied, mainly SSB's.

Regards, David


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Morning David,

Did you see this thread in your searches?

http://www.vintage-radio.net/forum/showthread.php?t=84901

Cheers,

Roger/G3VKM


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Right enough, Roger - I see you've put on your "DeerStalker" Hat & "Crombie"Cape - - Its the same beast! I've now aquired it from Rob(G7HIU). So,R651400, just have a decko at the www.vintage-radio.net link to see the pictures & posts.(I use that site a lot).
Rob was also unable to source a Manual or Diagram.So I've taken on the quest. He, in fact, built a lovely mains HT PSU for the Tx. The Spey, like the Coastal Radio R/T installations, & a few old Marconi R/T installations,would have originally had a Rotary HT PSU down in the Engine Room, running off the boat's 24V DC supply. He's advised me that the switching & sequencing of the PTT relays is a bit more complicated than the CR Tx's. So I might need to delve deeper into the circuitry. Hence the need for paperework. Although, as far as I can see, the general layout is very similar to the CR Nimbus Tx, but has more powerfull valves for PA & Mod.

Regards, David


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Hi David,

OK, all understood. I wonder if Cecil Duncan GM0EKM has one in his collection. I looked at the photos I have of Cecil's exhibits but can't see a radio exactly the same as yours. 

Anyway, good luck with the project and keep us informed of when you get it on the air.

73

Roger/G3VKM


----------

